# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  من فضلك اعطيني شئ جربته وحقق معك النجاح حتى لو جربت شركة توصيات مضمونة  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## pipsniper

اخواني انا في شدة وكرب لايعلمها غير الله وعزة جلال الله انا لا امثل او العب دور عليكم ولكن والله العظيم اشعر بالاحباط الشديد بسبب خسائري المتوالية في ما يسمى الفوركس . الفوركس يا اخوة لا احد ينكر انه سوق مربح جدا ولكن ايضا سوق مخسر جدا ولقد عقدت امالا كثيرة عليه في تحقيق طموحات قد لاتستطيع الوظيفة تحقيقها فأنا حتى الان لم اتوظف لاني كنت مقتنع بالفوركس كمصدر دخل جيد واضعت 3 سنوات في التعلم ولا اعلم هل من الممكن ان اتوظف الان ام ان الوقت انتهى لدالك يا اخوة استحلفكم بالله دلوني على طريق النجاة يا متاجري الفوركس يا من تربحون في صمت بارك الله في ارباحكم وزادكم ولكن لما تتركون اخوان لكم لايعلم ظروفهم غير الله الخسارة تتلتهم اموالهم الناس ليسوا سواسية في العقول والافكار ومنا من يجلس سنيين طويلة يتعلم ولا يصل شئ واخر من اول مرة يتوصل لفكرة لم يتوصل لها احد لدا استحلفكم بالله من لديه طريقة او استراتيجية يطرحها لنا ولكل اعضاء المنتدى ولكل من دمرتهم الخسائر ولكن لا تزدني غيظا والما وتقول لي جرب تلك!!! ان مللت تجارب من فضلك اعطيني شئ جربته وحقق معك النجاح حتى لو جربت شركة توصيات مضمونة انا مستعد لكن تكون مضمونة لان العنصر النفسي يؤثر علي استحلفك بالله ان تعطيني نقطة امل مضيئة واتعهد بأن ادعو لك في كل سجدة

----------


## areeb

ولايهمك
تعال معنا في موضوعي وادرس الاستراتيجيه بشكل ان تفهم ما ستقدم عليه واي شي لم تفهمه اسالني وانا جاهز
وابشرك باذن الله رح تربح وتسترجع كل خسارتك ولكن بهدوء
وربنا كريم
وانا عند كلمتي دبّل حسابك كيفما تشاء (طريقة عمل )

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

كان الله في عونك أخي الكريم
تفضل إقرأ هالموضوع و بدل ال 40 نقطه أكتفي بال 20 نقطه لحين ما تزيد محفظتك و بعدها تستطيع أن تزيد المخاطره الى 40 نقطه
و أنصحك بالباوند/دولار فقط و لا تنظر لأي عمله أخرى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t97723.html

----------


## قاصد الكريم

انصحك ب https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95684.html
مع التأكيد على الدخول ب 5%

----------


## pipsniper

اشكركم يا جماعة الخير ولكن انتم تعلمون ان توصيات المنتدى لن تدوم طويلا
انا اريد طريقة او استراتيجية مجربة ومربحة اتعلمها واربح منها دائما (ليس المعنى الربح دائما) ولكن اقصد ان تكون معي للابد او حتى شركة توصيات تقدم خدمة بمقابل ولكن شرط ان تكون مجربة وجدة النتائج

----------


## pipsniper

> ولايهمك
> تعال معنا في موضوعي وادرس الاستراتيجيه بشكل ان تفهم ما ستقدم عليه واي شي لم تفهمه اسالني وانا جاهز
> وابشرك باذن الله رح تربح وتسترجع كل خسارتك ولكن بهدوء
> وربنا كريم
> وانا عند كلمتي دبّل حسابك كيفما تشاء (طريقة عمل )

 انا غير متسرع بالمرة فقط ارشدنى واتركني باقي الطريق كثيرا ما دخلت طرقا لاخرها ووجدتها مسدودة ثم ارجع واجرب طريق اخر وهكدا !

----------


## adam222

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
كان الله في عونك اخي الكريم مررت  قبلك بهذه الحالة من السواد واليأس 
صدقا اتمنى لو استطيع مساعدتك 
ارجو ممن يملك طريقة ناجحة ان يقدر الحالة التي وصل اليها حتى يطلب طلبه امام الجميع ارجو ممن يملك طريقة مربحة ان يساعد الاخ ولو على الخاص والله لايضيع اجركم

----------


## قاصد الكريم

بإذن الله تعالى كما وعدتك بالرساله الخاصه خلال ايام ستكون انت يضع التوصيات وستكون انت من يشرح الطريقه هنا بالمنتدى لانك تملك ملكه الكتابه  ولكن على اتفاقنا لا لا لا والف لا للتوصيات المدفوعه والف لا لصائدي الفرص وستكون الطريقه هديه مني لك اولا ولباقي الاخوه ثانيا

----------


## LiOoOn

رااح اجمل لك اسباب خسارتك وخسارة غيرك والتي للاسف تتكرر يوميا حتى لو خسرت مرة اخرى فانك وللاسف تعود الي الخطا الذي وقعت فيه اول مره
اسباب خسارتك هي 
- اتباع التوصيات والتي ما اكثرها وللاسف من هب ودب يعطي توصيات
- تقول قضيت 3 سنين تتعلم وانا اقول لك انك قضيت 3 سنين متنقلا بين استراتيجيه واستراتيجيه
- طمعك سبب خسارتك (دع عنك الاحلام الورديه) كن واقعيا 
-ملاحقتك للخساره 
- غياب الهدف اليومي والوقف اليومي والرغبه في التعويض والانتقام
- الالتزام وادارة راس المال  
اقولها لك صراحه دعك ممن يعرضون لك خدماتهم واحلامهمم وارسم طريقك بنفسك 
تحياتي

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> كان الله في عونك أخي الكريم
> تفضل إقرأ هالموضوع و بدل ال 40 نقطه أكتفي بال 20 نقطه لحين ما تزيد محفظتك و بعدها تستطيع أن تزيد المخاطره الى 40 نقطه
> و أنصحك بالباوند/دولار فقط و لا تنظر لأي عمله أخرى  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t97723.html

 أخي الكريم هالموضوع ليس توصيات و إنما شرحت الطريقه بالتفصيل و لا تحتاج أدنى خبره بالتحليل الفني مجرد خطين تقاطع للأعلى شراء و تقاطع للأسفل بيع
إقرا الموضوع أول

----------


## طه

لم اشاهد كل الردود لكن اقول لك تعلم التحليل الفني وكفايه عليك واعمل على زوج او زوجين فقط ولا تشتت نفسك وكن قنوع جدا في نسبة دخولك واصبر على ربحك كما تصبر على خسارتك وعندما تعقد صفقه لا تدخل الي المنتديات او لا تدخل موضوع يتحدث عن نفس الزوج الذي دخلت عليه لانك ستغير قرارك لا محاله وتعلم الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر 
واليك سر راقب معظم صفقاتك الخاسره التي اغلقتها على خساره او ضرب فيها الاستوب ستشاهد انك لو كنت صبرت لكنت خرجت منها رابح او على الاقل متعادل واحذر من شئ اسمه تعزيز على خساره او كما يقولون عنه تبريد فهذا من اكبر اسباب المارجن . والله يوفقك

----------


## Fawzi Alhamed

> لم اشاهد كل الردود لكن اقول لك تعلم التحليل الفني وكفايه عليك واعمل على زوج او زوجين فقط ولا تشتت نفسك وكن قنوع جدا في نسبة دخولك واصبر على ربحك كما تصبر على خسارتك وعندما تعقد صفقه لا تدخل الي المنتديات او لا تدخل موضوع يتحدث عن نفس الزوج الذي دخلت عليه لانك ستغير قرارك لا محاله وتعلم الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر 
> واليك سر راقب معظم صفقاتك الخاسره التي اغلقتها على خساره او ضرب فيها الاستوب ستشاهد انك لو كنت صبرت لكنت خرجت منها رابح او على الاقل متعادل واحذر من شئ اسمه تعزيز على خساره او كما يقولون عنه تبريد فهذا من اكبر اسباب المارجن . والله يوفقك

  :Good:   :Good:   :Good:   :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

الله يكون في عونك اخئ الكريم ما زال امامك الكثير الفوركس مثل رياضة PUSH UP كلما اعطيته تفتحت عضلاتك ثم تعبت ثم نمت ثم سالتك المزيد من الضغط والتمرين لتعطيك اكلها والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
توصيات مدفوعة لا انصحك بها بتاتا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> رااح اجمل لك اسباب خسارتك وخسارة غيرك والتي للاسف تتكرر يوميا حتى لو خسرت مرة اخرى فانك وللاسف تعود الي الخطا الذي وقعت فيه اول مره
> اسباب خسارتك هي 
> - اتباع التوصيات والتي ما اكثرها وللاسف من هب ودب يعطي توصيات - تقول قضيت 3 سنين تتعلم وانا اقول لك انك قضيت 3 سنين متنقلا بين استراتيجيه واستراتيجيه
> - طمعك سبب خسارتك (دع عنك الاحلام الورديه) كن واقعيا 
> -ملاحقتك للخساره 
> - غياب الهدف اليومي والوقف اليومي والرغبه في التعويض والانتقام
> - الالتزام وادارة راس المال  
> اقولها لك صراحه دعك ممن يعرضون لك خدماتهم واحلامهمم وارسم طريقك بنفسك 
> تحياتي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي الكريم PIPSNIPER  
أسأل الله أن يفك كربك ويعوضك خسائرك أرباح باذن الله , أرجو منك مراجعة الملاحظات باللون الاحمر فى مشاركة اخي ليون فهي مهمة جدا وتطبيقها مع هذه الطريقة عن تجربة مربحة جدا لمن يلتزم بها وهي للاستاذ جمال بسيس (مؤشر كلاسيكي لن يتغير فأساس عمله قمم وقيعان بالتالي لن تتغير الطريقة بعد فترة ويصلح للعمل فى جميع اوقات السوق تذبذب او ترند ):  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t83203.html   
بشكل عام ستجد كل مشاركة تنصحك بطريقة عمل مختلفة وكل مشارك من وجهة نظره ان طريقته افضل ونجحت معه لذا ينصحك بها وهذا صحيح 100% تبقي النقطة الاهم اى طريقة من هذه الطرق تناسب اسلوبك ووقتك وطريقتك فى المتاجرة اختر الانسب لك ولا تتعجل وادعم نفسك دائما بالعلم والمعرفة وباذن الله ستصل ونصيحة اخوية لا تترك الدنيا من أجل الفوركس حاول ان تبحث عن عمل وتجمع بينه وبين الفوركس , أصعب شىء فى الدنيا انك تكون سجين أمام شاشة جهازك لا تري غيرها وتنقطع عن العالم والاختلاط بالناس ... 
تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## طه

> 

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Abo Osamah

نصيحتي لك لا تفكر في الفوركس لمصدر دخل أساسي بل كعمل إضافي، قد تجد من يربح ولكن القله هي من يستطيع الإستمرار بربح ثابت  
لن تجد سوي الضغط النفسي لآنك تنتظر من الفوركس أن يسدد فواتيرك ويؤمن لك دخل تصرف منه، وهذا نادرآ ما يحصل كبدايه. 
لذا إبحث عن وظيفه وركز فيها، وإجعل الفوركس هوايه، وعندما تجد أنك تستطيع ربح 3 أضعاف راتبك من الوظيفه ولمدة سنه علي الأقل فكر في التفرغ، غير ذالك هو سراب في سراب

----------


## sh4

يعنى هى الوظايف مغرقة الدنيا
للأسف الواحد سنة كبر ومفيش وظيفة مناسبة لية
وتحوشة العمر راحت  الى باقى منها فى الفوركس
للأسف أنا مشكلتى أكبر من مشكلة صاحب الموضوع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> يعنى هى الوظايف مغرقة الدنيا
> للأسف الواحد سنة كبر ومفيش وظيفة مناسبة لية
> وتحوشة العمر راحت  الى باقى منها فى الفوركس
> للأسف أنا مشكلتى أكبر من مشكلة صاحب الموضوع

 تفاءل خير ان شاء الله  اتفق معك ان امر الوظائف والعمل اصبح من اصعب مايكون الأن ولا يشعر بناره الا من يمسكها  فعلا , 
ولكن بالنهاية يبقي هذا رزق من عند الله اذا كتبه الله لنا لن تحجبنا عنه كل الدنيا لو اجتمعت على ذلك  ,  
 حاول ولا تيأس  وتوكل على الله فهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل وباذن الله هيكرمك واعلم دائما ان كل شىء يحدث لنا  يكون له حكمه عند  الخالق جل وعلا

----------


## sh4

> تفاءل خير ان شاء الله  اتفق معك ان امر الوظائف والعمل اصبح من اصعب مايكون الأن ولا يشعر بناره الا من يمسكها  فعلا , 
> ولكن بالنهاية يبقي هذا رزق من عند الله اذا كتبه الله لنا لن تحجبنا عنه كل الدنيا لو اجتمعت على ذلك  ,  
>  حاول ولا تيأس  وتوكل على الله فهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل وباذن الله هيكرمك واعلم دائما ان كل شىء يحدث لنا  يكون له حكمه عند  الخالق جل وعلا

  بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> تفاءل خير ان شاء الله اتفق معك ان امر الوظائف والعمل اصبح من اصعب مايكون الأن ولا يشعر بناره الا من يمسكها فعلا ,   ولكن بالنهاية يبقي هذا رزق من عند الله اذا كتبه الله لنا لن تحجبنا عنه كل الدنيا لو اجتمعت على ذلك ,   حاول ولا تيأس وتوكل على الله فهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل وباذن الله هيكرمك واعلم دائما ان كل شىء يحدث لنا يكون له حكمه عند الخالق جل وعلا

 صدقتي يا اختئ رانية وجدي وبارك الله بكي وفيكي وبصراحة من يذق حكمة القدر في الرزق وطعمها وحلاوتها وما تطرحه في النفس من صفاء وراحة بال لا يفارقها ولو اتاه المال هرولة لهرب منه ركضا :Regular Smile:

----------


## pipsniper

> ولايهمك
> تعال معنا في موضوعي وادرس الاستراتيجيه بشكل ان تفهم ما ستقدم عليه واي شي لم تفهمه اسالني وانا جاهز
> وابشرك باذن الله رح تربح وتسترجع كل خسارتك ولكن بهدوء
> وربنا كريم
> وانا عند كلمتي دبّل حسابك كيفما تشاء (طريقة عمل )

 هل تلك الاستراتيجية مازالت تحت التجريب؟ ام ان حضرتك كنت تعمل بها ووجدتها جيدة؟
ارجوك لو كانت مازال تحت التجريب فأنا لم يعد لي قدرة على التجريب والمتابعة

----------


## مضارب قديم

أسأل الله ان يعوضك خيرا ويفتح لك ابواب رزقه
خذ نصيحه من اخيك وان شاء الله فيها خير 
بعيدا عن الاستراتيجيات  وقبل ان تفكر في الارباح يجب ان تحمي نفسك من الخسارة  وهذا الامر  لايهتم به اكثر المتداوليين ولذلك ترى الخاسرين اكثر من الرابحين   اعلم ان الخسارة هي جزء من تجارة الفوركس ولذلك يجب ان تتعامل مع الخسارة مثل الربح بقناعة و تتبع خطة ادارة  راس مال قوية وتلتزم بها  لتحمي رصيدك
واعني هنا ان تضع حد لاعلى نسبة مئوية للخسارة من الرصيد  ممكن ان تقبل بها في اي  عملية تدخلها  وتحدد نسبة معقولة مثلا  2% من الرصيد او في هذا الحدود
الامر الثاني ان  لاتدخل في عقود اكبر من حجم رصيدك  فمثلا خصص للالف دولار  من الرصيد  دخول عملية  عقد واحد ميني لوت لا اكثر 
ألأمر الثا لث ان تبتعد عن الطمع  فلا تحاول ان  تتبع من يقول لك  100 نقطة  او مئتين نقطة يوميا  فهذا نضريا غير مستحيل لكن منطقيا  صعب جدا  ويعرضك للخسائر  وضياع الارباح
 فلو اكتفيت مثلا  بعشرين نقطة يوميا  فسوف يتضاعف رصيدك خلال سنة  186  ضعف
نعم  لو ابتدأت بالف دولار  واكتفيت بعشرين نقطة سيكون رصيدك  186000  دولار اخر السنة
اخيرا  ارجو من الله ان يفك كربتك

----------


## esam 123

> اخواني انا في شدة وكرب لايعلمها غير الله وعزة جلال الله انا لا امثل او العب دور عليكم ولكن والله العظيم اشعر بالاحباط الشديد بسبب خسائري المتوالية في ما يسمى الفوركس . الفوركس يا اخوة لا احد ينكر انه سوق مربح جدا ولكن ايضا سوق مخسر جدا ولقد عقدت امالا كثيرة عليه في تحقيق طموحات قد لاتستطيع الوظيفة تحقيقها فأنا حتى الان لم اتوظف لاني كنت مقتنع بالفوركس كمصدر دخل جيد واضعت 3 سنوات في التعلم ولا اعلم هل من الممكن ان اتوظف الان ام ان الوقت انتهى لدالك يا اخوة استحلفكم بالله دلوني على طريق النجاة يا متاجري الفوركس يا من تربحون في صمت بارك الله في ارباحكم وزادكم ولكن لما تتركون اخوان لكم لايعلم ظروفهم غير الله الخسارة تتلتهم اموالهم الناس ليسوا سواسية في العقول والافكار ومنا من يجلس سنيين طويلة يتعلم ولا يصل شئ واخر من اول مرة يتوصل لفكرة لم يتوصل لها احد لدا استحلفكم بالله من لديه طريقة او استراتيجية يطرحها لنا ولكل اعضاء المنتدى ولكل من دمرتهم الخسائر ولكن لا تزدني غيظا والما وتقول لي جرب تلك!!! ان مللت تجارب من فضلك اعطيني شئ جربته وحقق معك النجاح حتى لو جربت شركة توصيات مضمونة انا مستعد لكن تكون مضمونة لان العنصر النفسي يؤثر علي استحلفك بالله ان تعطيني نقطة امل مضيئة واتعهد بأن ادعو لك في كل سجدة

 اخى الحبيب من فترة طويلة لا اكتب  اى ردود ولكن وانا اقرا كلامك شعرت بمرارة واحباط بالغ فى عرضك لمشكلتك واسال الله ان تلتزم بما ساقولة لك فية حقيقة اى بورصة  من اى نوع  على وجة البسيطة اولا الالتزام الصارم بادارة راس المال وثانيا الصبر على الخسارة وعلى الربح والصبر فى التعامل مع السوق فان الفرص لا تنتهى ثالثا هدوء الاعصاب الشديد وكان اعصابك فى ثلاجة لو التزمت الثلاثة فسوف ترتاح نفسيا جدا فى التعامل مع البورصة وسيكون قرارك دائما مقتنع بة وغير نادم واخيرا تسال على بداية استراتيجية بداية الطريق اولا  وقبل كل شئ الالتزام مع الله ثانيا ابحث  عن الدعوم والمقاومات المتحركة ابحث وفققك الله

----------


## pipsniper

شكرا اخوتي على وقفكم بجانبي 
يارب اسالك ان تدلني على الطريق !

----------


## sh4

> شكرا اخوتي على وقفكم بجانبي 
> يارب اسالك ان تدلني على الطريق !

 يا أخى الكريم 
لما ربنا يهديك الى الطريق
أبقى دلنا علية وما تبخلش علينا بية

----------


## forex_pro1

والله ياباشا انا مشكلتي نفس مشكلتي تقريبا
انا الحمد لله مش لاقي شغل مع اني المفروض  اعووول اسرة مكونة من 4 افراد 
وحلمت من سنتين تقريبا انى ادخل بدخل شهري محترم كل شهر واعوض حلم وظيفة لائفة وافتكرت ان فوركس زي مصباح علاء الدين
اللى هيضمن لي حد لائق  واتعملت ودربت على استرايجييتات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وتحليل في متداول وفي منتدي اخر قبله 
وجربت ديمو ودخلت حقيقي وشحنت حساب بعدها بسنة تقريبا الا الخسائر على راسي من يومها وفلوسي ضاعت وغير سهر اليالي وشاي وسجاير و .............. تعب العينين  :Yikes3:  :No3:  :Yikes3:  :No3: 
لكن ان شاء الله احلم ربنا يوفقنا جميعا في فوركس والواحد يحقق حتي نقطة صغيرة مضمونة يومية .
وعجبني رد استاذة رانيا وربنا يبارك لك

----------


## hatem elsherief

اخي الكريم 
قد يكون ردي جارح بعض الشئ لكنها الحقيقه الابديه    
الفوركس ليس سرا او العوبه   
انما هو مجال عادي جدا ونعرفه مثلا مثل البورصه المصريه   
هناك ربح وخساره وهو شئ أبدي   
الناجح هو من يتعدي ربحه خسارته   
هذه نصيحه من اخ لك قد يكون عاصر ثلاث سنوات مكثفه تعرف فيها علي معظم  الطرق   
لابد أن تكون لك طريقه خاصه بك  
تناسب احتياجاتك وتتناسب معك وتتقنها جيدا   
نجاح اي طريقه في الفوركس لابد ان يبني علي شيئين هامين        1- ان تكون مؤهله لك للتنبؤ بالاتجاه الجديد  ومن ثم اهداف جيده 2- ان تتفادي قدر الامكان الاشارات الكاذبه  
هذين الشرطين اذا وجدتهم في اي استراتيجيه فأعلم أنها استراتيجيه ممتازه  وناجحه    
يأتي بعد ذلك اسلوبك في اداره رأس المال والثقه بالذات في فتح الصفقات     
شئ أخير   
اعلم ان الفوركس هو مرحله من حياتك فأحرص ان تكون مرحله سعيده  
لا تجعله يأخذ كل همك , بل كن منتظم في حياتك  
لا تقصر في طاعه الله ولا في حق اهلك او عائلتك او اصدقائك  
انت بشر لابد ان تستمتع بحياتك   لذلك لا تكن عبدا للشارت  طوال ال 24 ساعه     
ابدأ برأس مال لا يهمك خسارته ولن يؤثر علي معنوياتك كثيرا   
لاتجعل الفوركس  مصدر دخل اساسي   بل اجعله مصدر ثانوي  فلربما يحقق احلامك         
اذا اتقنت ما قلته لك فأعلم يقينا باذن الله أنك من الرابحين   
حتي أسهل الأمر عليك   اختبر الاستراتيجيات التاليه ففيها ما قلته لك          1- الترند المكسور  2- الشهباء (لكن تحتاج مبلغ محترم ) 3- القاهره  4-مؤشر جمال بسيس    5- (اختياري )  fx challenger    
نصائح للتغلب علي الخوف والشد العصبي          1- ذكر الله دائما  2- صلاه حاجه قبل كل عمليه متاجره  3- كثره الاستغفار 4- قل دائما هذه الجمله (علمت ان رزقي لن يأخذه غيري فاطمئن قلبي )     
هذه خلاصه تجربتي   
اتمني للجميع التوفيق

----------


## pipsniper

> يا أخى الكريم 
> لما ربنا يهديك الى الطريق
> أبقى دلنا علية وما تبخلش علينا بية

   ههههههههه  :Asvc:  صدقنى لو لقيت الطريق الصحيح لن اتردد لحظة لارشاد كل من عانى معاناتي لا اريد احد ان يجرب احساسي

----------


## pipsniper

> والله ياباشا انا مشكلتي نفس مشكلتي تقريبا  انا الحمد لله مش لاقي شغل مع اني المفروض اعووول اسرة مكونة من 4 افراد  وحلمت من سنتين تقريبا انى ادخل بدخل شهري محترم كل شهر واعوض حلم وظيفة لائفة وافتكرت ان فوركس زي مصباح علاء الدين اللى هيضمن لي حد لائق واتعملت ودربت على استرايجييتات كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وتحليل في متداول وفي منتدي اخر قبله  وجربت ديمو ودخلت حقيقي وشحنت حساب بعدها بسنة تقريبا الا الخسائر على راسي من يومها وفلوسي ضاعت وغير سهر اليالي وشاي وسجاير و .............. تعب العينين  لكن ان شاء الله احلم ربنا يوفقنا جميعا في فوركس والواحد يحقق حتي نقطة صغيرة مضمونة يومية .  وعجبني رد استاذة رانيا وربنا يبارك لك

 الحال من بعضه بس الفرق اني مش عائل واعتقد اني مش هعول ابدا هههههههه

----------


## أبو جوان

لاء ان شاء الله حتعول عائلة  :Regular Smile:  وتتجوز وتكون سعيد
على كل أنا حقول اللي عندي 
أنا لا أعرف كما تتمنى شهريا ولكن أدلك على طريقة متواضعة كنت أستخدمها سابقا حشرحها ولو عندك اسئلة تفضل 
افتح على شارت اليورو ين 4 ساعات
ممكن الشغل يكون بطريقتين :
1 - إذا كانت الشمعة صاعدة تشتري ، الستوب قاع الشمعة والهدف تضعه مساوي للستوب ونسبة الدخول 1 % ، يعني تحسبها لو ضرب الستوب تكون خسران 1% من رصيدك ،طبعا لو الشمعة هابطة تدخل بيع ، بفرض ضرب الستوب تنتظر الشمعة التالية وتدخل بنفس اتجاهها ويكون الدخول 2%، ثم 4% ، ثم 8% وهكذا
راجعها على الشارت وقل لي ملاحظتك عشان اجاوبك عليها ...
2 - بغض النظر عن الشمعة ، كل شمعة 4 ساعات لها هاي ولو ، تشتري بكسر الهاي وتبيع بكسر اللو ، أيضا بـ 1% ، ستوب الشراء هو اللو وستوب البيع هو الهاي ، طبعا مع الستوب يتم الدخول بعملية عكسية مضاعفة ، الهدف والستوب متساويان كما في سابقتها
أنا استعملتها فترة وكانت ناجحة معي لكن مردودها قليل ، على كل السوق متغير وممكن لا تنفع في كل وقت ، راجعها بنفسك وشوف لو عاجباك عشان اقولك على عناصر التحكم برأس المال

----------


## فواز الفوركس

> شكرا اخوتي على وقفكم بجانبي 
> يارب اسالك ان تدلني على الطريق !

 أنت طلبت نصيحة صادقة، أعطيتك إياها  علمتَ فالزم، ولا حجة لك بعد الآن....

----------


## areeb

> هل تلك الاستراتيجية مازالت تحت التجريب؟ ام ان حضرتك كنت تعمل بها ووجدتها جيدة؟
> ارجوك لو كانت مازال تحت التجريب فأنا لم يعد لي قدرة على التجريب والمتابعة

 انا حاب اساعدك ولكن الاعتماد بعد الله على نفسك
مافي الا وخسر وباع كل شي وما فضل معه يوكل وهذا سوق مثل اي سوق له قواعد ولا يرحم
اهتم ان ترتاح ماراح بالسهل لا يرجع بالسهل ولا بالوقت الذي ترغبه
كل الاخوة هيوا لنجدتك ولن تنفع ولن تجدي ان كنت مهزوم وسلمت
مني اقول هي صنعه يمكن ان تغنيك وتريحك لما تعرف مقدار الخسارة المتوجبه عليك فقط
عندها سترد ما خسرته
لديك كم هائل من الاخوت وتجاربهم خذ الوقت الذي ترغبه وادرس كيف يتاجرون
وكن ذو ثقه في نفسك
ما اغلى من المال الا الصحه وولد

----------


## دكتور-خسارة

لقد ذكرتني فيما مضى وارجعت ذكرياتي طوال سنة تقريبا ولكن الحمدالله لمة سنة 
  وليس 3 سنوات  حيث كنت اقف مكان ما انت واقف علية الان نصيحتي لك تعلم الصيد 
 بسنارتك وليس عن طريق غيرك  اذا كانت هناك استراتيجية مربحة لغيرك فانها مخسرة لك 
 وانا متاكد من ذلك انا اقول لك هذا الكلام عن تجربة وسادلك على طرف الخيط اذا كنت فعلا 
 تريد النجاح بالفوركس والا ابتعد عنة نهائيا نهائيا والا سوف يدمرك ويدمر نقودك وصحتك 
   واقول لك الفوركس كلة ربح في ربح  ولا يوجد بة خسارة اذا اتبعت الخطوات التالية 
  اولا : حدد طريقتك بالمتاجرة وهي الاهم والمهم  وهي سبب الربح الاول والاخير ستقول لي كيف 
          اسال نفسك كم تريد ربح من الفوركس يوميا  وتستطيع ان تلزم نفسك بهذا الربح اليومي ولا تطمع بغيرة مهما كانت الاغراءات 
 الان وبعد تحديد الهدف ادرس الوسائل المتاحة لديك لتحقيق هذا الهدف  كم راس مالك الذي تنوي المتاجرة بة وكم نقطة يلزم  الحصول عليها يوميا من المتاجرة براس مالك هذا لتحقيق هدفك اليومي ولا تقل لي ادارة راس مال وغيرة ونسبة مخاطرة 10% وغيرة مثل هذا الكلام الذي لا يطعم ولا يسمن من جوع 
  الان وبعد تحديد هذة الاشياء قلت انك قراءت واشتغلت على استراتيجيات كثيرة  هنا اقول لك  هذة الاستراتيجيات الا تستطيع جمعها وتحليلها وفكه وتركيبها يعني بالعربي شغل مخك واستخلاص استراتيجية مناسبة لك تستطيع من خلالها الحصول على ععد معين من النقاط يوميا يكونو مضمونينن بنسبة 80% حتى لو كانت هذة النقاط قليلة  وكم تحتاج قيمة اللوت وراس مال لتحقيق هدفك اليومي من خلال عدد هذة النقاط  وحاول معالجة الخلل اما بزيادة راس مالك او بالرضى بهدف اقل

----------


## pipsniper

انا عن نفسي لا اريد اكثر من 25 نقطة يومية

----------


## fahim

لماذا لا تطبق طريقتي اخي فهي رابحة بنسبة 100% والحمد لله ؟
قلت من قبل ان من يقوم بتطبيقها فان الخسائر اتحملها انا

----------


## sh4

> لماذا لا تطبق طريقتي اخي فهي رابحة بنسبة 100% والحمد لله ؟
> قلت من قبل ان من يقوم بتطبيقها فان الخسائر اتحملها انا

 ماهى طريقتك أستاذ فهيم ؟

----------


## fahim

> ماهى طريقتك أستاذ فهيم ؟

 http://www.4shared.com/document/HiyGfouC/FAHIM.html

----------


## sh4

> http://www.4shared.com/document/HiyGfouC/FAHIM.html

 كل ما افتح الرابط يدينى رابط اخر :016:

----------

